# New piccies



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well its a new month so a new album has been started I took 87 decent shots of the tiels last month. Going to try and get more this month. Lots more of slush i should hope.









Are you taking a pic of me









Well get my good side










Now your just making me mad while taking pics of my when i'm chewing on the block thingy









Ok i said stop









Ok i give in. Heres a good one now go away.

Slush hates taking pics so i was shocked i got these. i've only got 2 pics of hugs yet but i will get more but here they are









MMMM big block thingy










Oh mom, i have a feather stuck to my beak. Can you take it off?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's they are cuties, love the captions ...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're so adorable!  Great piccies!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWW! They are so cute! I think Slush put that feather there on purpose, just to get more head scritches..lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol that was hugs with the feather on his head. Slush hates scritches


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Lol that was hugs with the feather on his head. Slush hates scritches


OOPS. Sorry.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats ok. Still hard tot ell te difference in them yet. Hugs face has a lot of feather to moult out and turn yellow before he look like a complete male. He has bight yellow fleck all over


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hugs looks to have brighter cheek patches that Slush, i noticed that when i was making your signature. Is it like that in real life, because that would be a simple way to tell them apart.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

hugs i bet you needed a sneeze after that being there  achoooo !


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes hugs patchs are really bright. His face is also starting to turn really yellow so soon it will be easy to tell them apart


----------

